# ***OFFICIAL*** Forrest Griffin vs. Tito Ortiz Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Best fight of the year as far as I'm concerned.

Tito KO Round 1.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm going Forrest round 2 via submission.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I wish, hope, and think that Forrest will get the Final win in his MMA career.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Best fight of the year as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Tito KO Round 1.


You can' be serious.

At least I hope??

Best fight of the year? 2 broken down bums. Which in their last fight saw Tito so tired he didn't even throw a punch in the 3rd round? Then we get to hear his excuses afterwards? 2 guys who can't finish anymore. 2 guys who are irrelevant?

I mean I don't mind the fight. But geez...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I hate this fight. I think Ortiz wins.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

It's glass-jaw versus glass-body. 

I'll go with Tito by decision.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Forrest takes it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Tito will bring his best. May be close but I have to lean Forrest.

I just can't believe Forrest is more than a 3 to 1 favorite. Their last fight was close.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This could be FOTN. We all know they're going to lay it all out for three full rounds. Forrest will be retiring in the near future, his heart isn't in it anymore. 

So long Tito...still remember his first fight in 97. Still got the same swagger as he did back then although he's much older and wiser now...heh...heh. 

Tito by another war of attrition UD.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You can' be serious.
> 
> At least I hope??
> 
> ...


Yeah, what a bozo that LL is to have his own opinion and perspective. The nerve of some people, not sharing your views or looking forward to the fights you covet most. 

Please, tell us what fight you're looking forward to most so that we can all agree and have no voice of our own.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yeah, what a bozo that LL is to have his own opinion and perspective. The nerve of some people, not sharing your views or looking forward to the fights you covet most.
> 
> Please, tell us what fight you're looking forward to most so that we can all agree and have no voice of our own.


Relax..


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lol I'm sure LyotoLegion's post was sarcastic. If not, who cares?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn if Forrest loses this fight I will retire from life!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm afraid Forrest takes this but i do hope for a Tito victory.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm hoping Ortiz wins but I think Forrest will edge out a decision. I really hope its a good fight both guys have been in a bunch of good fights throughout there career and I'm sad to see both of their careers coming to an end especially Ortiz.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

rooting for Forrest.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I think this fight comes down to who wants it more, and at the moment I believe that is Tito.. Forrest appears unmotivated lately and Tito badly wants another win.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> I think this fight comes down to who wants it more, and at the moment I believe that is Tito.. Forrest appears unmotivated lately and Tito badly wants another win.


I agree Tito wants this more. This is his last shot and he wants it more.

I've always liked Forest and I hated Tito when he was on top, but I want to see tito go out with thunderous elbows and the 2nd best GnP we've ever seen.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This fight makes me yawn. Forrest via another split decision.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I want to see Ortiz win. It seems like Griffin lost the thing that made fans love him the most, and that is his heart. He doesn't talk like a fighter and acts like he doesn't care at all about his career in my opinion. A fighter saying "I don't want to fight someone that will knock me out in the first round" looks weak. A top 10 fighter doesn't say stuff like that. Of course that's his choice and it's none of our business on how he feels, but it doesn't make me want to root for him. I'm hoping Ortiz wins because he seems to really want this win. He's going to retire after this fight and it would be nice to see him go out on a good note.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Tito and forest presser Live


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I just hope the fight is entertaining. I kind of want to see a brawl like Griffin/Bonnar again. By the end of the third round, they'll both be on noodle legs and throwing haymakers until the final bell, and it doesn't matter who wins because all you can think is "That was f***ing awesome!" Win or lose, that's how I want to see Tito go out.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Forrest open workout.

He looks good.






Tito looks good, too.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Griffin in my eyes has lost his love for fighting, he seems to just go through the motions over his last few fights which is a shame, i hope he gives it his all vs Ortiz. I called Griffin retiring ages ago and i reckon its likely thats it after this fight.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Grotty said:


> Griffin in my eyes has lost his love for fighting, he seems to just go through the motions over his last few fights which is a shame, i hope he gives it his all vs Ortiz. I called Griffin retiring ages ago and i reckon its likely thats it after this fight.


I hope Griffin retires. He's looked like garbage in his last few fights.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

On another note, does anyone know why Tito hates Ariel Hawani so much? When he asked Tito a question he went off on him and looked pi**ed.


----------



## Stockton902 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Tito looks like he is in the zone.*


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

I think Forrest takes it by TKO in Rd2.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else has seen the previews showing on the PPV channel right now, but the interview with Tito Ortiz really made a fan outta me. He had a rough upbringing and he seems like a genuine guy.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Spur of the moment I picked Griffin but this could be a really great fight.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Tito easily!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Tito walking out to Eminem.

Will the curse continue?


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Tito ain't retiring.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

How did he find a helmet to fit his head size.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I like both fighters, so its hard for me to pick one to win. I grew up watching Tito so I've always kinda supported him even though he spewed some nonsense and excuses. Forrest on the other hand has had some really exciting wars and not to mention his personality is great.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol what is he wearing?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I hope it is an all out war, ends in a draw, and both of them retire without going out on a loss.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow roman helmet did his wife teach him that? lol my bad


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I think tito might take it


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

God i hope Tito wins. He needs and deserves this!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Tito should get the win.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Never liked Ortiz but I'd like to see him win tonight too.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I love a good underdog. I'm hoping for Tito to win and go out on a good note. That way we'll never have to see him again.

Lets make sure his skull isn't cracked this time.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope its a hell of a fight, let these legends relive one more night of glory! :thumbsup:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

This card has been awful so far and I don't expect this fight to change that. 

Griffin by long, boring decision.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I kind of don't care about this fight.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

WTF was Tito wearing? Did he get into Jenna's toy chest or something?


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Go Tito go!!


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Is it just me or is this an extremely sloppy fight?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

tito looks big, lumbering and old.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Titos punches seem slower than Forrest which says alot.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

10-9 Forrest


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Both of them look like they are about to gas badly.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Tito's already looking gassed. He's turned bright red.

Right when I say that he cracks Forrest hard.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Does Forest have no takedown defense at all?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice fight s far. Sloppy but nice.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

demoman993 said:


> Is it just me or is this an extremely sloppy fight?


Not just you. Slowest fight I've ever seen.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

wtf Tito clipped Forrest!?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

First significant strike of the match.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

"tito wants to go out on his sword"

:laugh:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Both of them clearly need to retire, both look slow and doubt Forrest can compete against the best anymore. Forrest has one more fight after Tito, and thats Bonnar. That will be a nice fight to go out on, going out on what brought you in. There is some better metaphor but I can't seem to get it in my head right now...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Not just you. Slowest fight I've ever seen.


Overly critical. These guys are fighting it out


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Forrest seems ti be touching Chito up a bit now.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh dear this is bad.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Footwork makes all the difference in this fight. Forrest can land all day and get out of there. Tito is just plodding forward.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The crowd seems to be in Forrest's corner.

I have it 2 - 0 Forrest so far.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bring out Anderson already.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Forrest winning so far IMO, but man both guys look awful.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Hard to judge. Tito got the take down in the 1st, did ok on the feet, but Forrest landed the better combos in that round. 2nd round Tito landed the best punch and got a good flurry, but once Forrest got his head back, he was better on his feet the most of the round.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

What the hell just happened?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Have it 1-1.

Gave the 1st to Tito.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

The UFC have a real problem understanding what the word significant means. I count about 10 significant strikes landed total in this fight, the stats probably show 60 +!!


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm sooooo rooting for Tito...he's so exhausted tho...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

And Tito won this fight with this takedown.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

so what happens if its a draw?

a 10-8 ground and pound round from tito now and would be a funny conclusion

mind you i dont think he can get it


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Tito is gassed, he can't even get GnP going.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I had it 1-1 going into third, and probably third going to Tito unless Forrest can get up and do something significant.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Will laugh if this is a draw


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I think these guys have made a non-verbal agreement to get hit with the slowest punches they can throw.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

29-28 for Tito I think but its real close.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Lol Forrest being Forrest again.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I R confused


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Good fight.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Forrest won why is he running lol


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Why is Forrest going away?


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

run forrest run


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

29-28 griffin for me... Nothing conclusive here though!


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

WTF! lol


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Forrest just doesn't stay in the cage after the fight.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I think Forrest did just enough to win although I wouldnt be surprised if it was a draw. Forrest was better all around on the feet but landed pillow punches. Tito was terrible on the feet but landed the most significant punches dropping Forrest twice. He also got the 3 TD's. hard to judge.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Fight of the Night so far! I liked the fight a lot, hopefully it was enough for Tito to win


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

that was some shitty decision imo


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Ud? Wtf


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

OMG, this is hilarious! Look at Rogan laughing!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Poor Joe.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

lol thats some funny shit right there forrest


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

haha thats awesome


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Fans need to STFU, why boo?He out struck him the whole time. Tito landed 2 great strikes but hardly enough to win


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Forrest WILL NOT BE CAGED!!!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Tito's cardio is as bad as its ever been. Time to put up the gloves.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

LOL Lebron James wearing THICK glasses with no lenses in them. This night is golden.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

First Round Forrest, Second Round Draw or Ortiz?, Third Round Ortiz. Well i would have prefered a draw but the decision is ok.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Although Forest landed more, Tito dropped him and had good TDs. Felt Tito won that.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

I was so hoping Forrest was going to announce his retirement along with Tito after that.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Hope Tito throws Forrest's stupid weeboo shirt away


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> OMG, this is hilarious! Look at Rogan laughing!


Why is he laughing didnt buy this one


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I just think he wanted Chubby White to work on his cardio and lose that double chin. Forrest cares like that.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

anyone else think Forrest stole Tito's spotlight for his last interview? He shouldn't of done that IMO.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Forrest is messed in the head. I fear for his future


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> Why is he laughing didnt buy this one


First Forrest just ran out of the cage before the judge's call. He was tracked down by Dana apparently. After the decision he grabbed the mic and just started interviewing Tito himself. Such a weird series of events.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Jumanji said:


> anyone else think Forrest stole Tito's spotlight for his last interview? He shouldn't of done that IMO.


Fitting for a guy who makes a scene after every loss and steals the focus from the winner.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

BWoods said:


> First Forrest just ran out of the cage before the judge's call. He was tracked down by Dana apparently. After the decision he grabbed the mic and just started interviewing Tito himself. Such a weird series of events.


Wow sounds like it


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Forrest has no honor.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I lost all respect I had left for Forrest after this fight. It was a very close competitive fight and for him to run off like that for whatever reason is just plain poor for a guy with as much experience as he has. It isn't like this is the first time he's done this either. The only reason he interviewed Tito is because he wanted to save his ass from looking like a d**che too everyone watching.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Forrest posted on FB just now;



> I was coming back to the cage before Dana came. The shit get emotional and weird


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh, that what it was.

I thought he had to shit and was running for the bathroom.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL that's what everyone at the bar said.


----------



## Stockton902 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Forrest ruined Tito's moment, big time.

Nobody wants to see Forrest have a goofy interview with Tito, that was Tito's time to take the mic and say what he wanted to say and then leave on his terms. No honor at all from Forrest.*


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Stockton902 said:


> *Forrest ruined Tito's moment, big time.
> 
> Nobody wants to see Forrest have a goofy interview with Tito, that was Tito's time to take the mic and say what he wanted to say and then leave on his terms. No honor at all from Forrest.*


Tito was so mad at the post presser he almost cried about it. Forest apologized profusely and sincerely... dumbass thing to do.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I wondered why the hell Forrest would interview Tito especially when it was Tito's last fight. Forrest once again proved himself to be nothing but a clown. 

Tito's cardio sure looked like shit though.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Adrenaline dump! Oh wellz...farewell Huntington Beach Boy...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Too bad Tito lost but hey, he did good. I for one, will miss him greatly.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Griffin behaved like a spoilt child, waahh i got put on my arse, waahh people want to speak to Ortiz, waahhh im running out of the octagon.
'shit got weird' really Griffin, really?, its not the first fight youve won on points its not the first time during a fight you got put on your arse, oh is it because you werent getting all the attention??
Griffin is officially a douche and i cant wait til he gets KO'd so i can watch him cry.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought the whole thing was kinda funny, but yeah, he did ruin Tito's moment since it was his last fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Goodbye Tito.

Thanks you for everything you did for MMA!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought that was a bit strange since I pegged Griffin as the winner. He must have thought he lost. Posting up an article here in a sec explaining the situation ---> 

"Tito Ortiz, Dana White Unhappy With Forrest Griffin's Postfight Antics"

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/103284-...st-griffins-postfight-antics.html#post1601215


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

This fight just proved to me how terrible Tito is and how delusional he is for thinking he won. Also Forrest's striking was far superior to Tito's, but he is so unbelievably slow and inaccurate with his punches.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

limba said:


> Goodbye Tito.
> 
> Thanks you for everything you did for MMA!


:thumbsup:

Time sure flies. It seems like yesterday that nobody had better cardio than Tito. His prefight warmup vertical jump last night was about 1/2 as high as it used to be.


----------

